# [SOLVED] Persistent Win7 USB stick?



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry if i'm if being a bit lazy and asking you directly instead of googling a bit more. I'm not with much time in my hands..

I wanted to know if there's already a way to make a persistent win7 USB stick to use always in the same laptop.
I have native x64 in my laptop, but i need a x86 distro to use with specific car mechanics software. 
For obvious reasons i don't want to make extra partitions in my native HD, and from this the need to find an alternative.
One more thing. I tried using the soft in linux, as alternative, but no game...:ermm:

Thanks!


----------



## Uranium-235 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

you mean install windows 7 x86 to a flash drive and boot off that instead of off your hard drive? Its possible,  but its not easy


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

Hi, I imagine it won't be easy, if it's anything like the XP solution you'll have to remove your HDD in order to proceed.

But your link wasn't helpfull at all. 
I already know for years how to create a Win7 installation stick. 
I do not how to boot a full win7 from a stick however..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

Try Bart'sPE


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

Hi,

Thanks for the tip, but if not mistaken BartPE's won't accept either drivers or software installation, which does not fit my needs.
Basically what I need is a fully functional installation without messing with my recovery,boot and main partitions. That's why I simply don't install a dual-boot x64 and x32. It will mess with my recovery options if I want to roll back to factory image, specially in the boot partition.

Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

Hi,

I found what i was looking for in *Windows 7 USB Stick Edition*.

If the moderator allows me i'll post here the official page link, in order to help others.




> _Have you ever wanted to run a real version of Windows 7 from a usb stick on any computer? Now you can! Install Windows 7 Ultimate to your usb stick or drive, take it with you - and run from (nearly) any computer (even modern Macs). Bring your entire operating system, desktop, programs, games, files, personal settings, and much more with you - everywhere! You can now carry your personal operating system in a pocket!
> *This is not bartpe/winpe/livecd *or anything similar! This is the first real and full version of Windows 7 Ultimate which can be run on any computer (fast enough to run Win7, 512+ Mb RAM, 1+ GHz CPU) from a USB/thumb drive ever created!_


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

IF you're running Windows 7 Pro, Ultimate, or Enterprise, then you can (for free) download and install Windows XP Mode which is VM running Windows XP Pro. It can be handy since it's a full running VM of Windows XP Pro that allows access to your current drives/data or you can use save the data in the VM itself. I had a client that needed XP for a specific application and this was the solution that worked the best for them.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

That seems like a neat little trick, except my distro is Home Premium...
Also, I see no reference to 32/64 bits, which doesn't clear the air entirely on my doubts.
And finally, i wonder how would my little E-450 APU would handle that.. My guess is badly, with allot of freezes. I still think best solution is USB boot. 

But it's very nice to know there are some alternatives, even if they can't fit my needs, they're perfectly viable to fit others.

Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Persistent Win7 USB stick?*

Solved with *Windows 7 USB Stick Edition*. Sorry for the delay, had to test everything.


----------

